# Smart gesture not working



## Giuliaserena (Dec 31, 2015)

Hello!

I have an Asus Zenbook UX305F, running Windows 8.1. When I bought it a couple of months ago Asus Smart Gesture was not working. I tried repairing it, still nothing. I uninstalled it, and now can't even manage to install it! I downloaded the latest ATK version, but nothing. 

Any suggestions?! It's really annoying to have a new laptop and already have problems!!

Thank you!


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

If it's a new laptop as you say, then take it back and have them fix it. 
Other then that. What happens when you tried reinstalling it? 
Go to the Asus Support/Download Drivers page for your model: ASUS ZENBOOK UX305FA | Notebooks | ASUS USA Choose your OS version and under *Touchpad*, download the latest driver.


----------



## Giuliaserena (Dec 31, 2015)

My parents bought it online for me in Italy, where they live, but I live in the UK. Returning the laptop would mean being without it for months, and I've had to do it already because of a much bigger problem (but the touchpad was working then!!)
I have downloaded the latest version already, still nothing... 
Thanks anyway!!


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

What happens when you install the driver? 
If the trackpad working at all? Boot into Setup (Bios) go to *Integrated Peripherals*, look for* Trackpad,* if it is disabled, Enable it. If you can't find that then the hardware may have failed.


----------



## Giuliaserena (Dec 31, 2015)

The touchpad is working, it's only the smart gesture not working. When I try to install it it gives this message:


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Download the Windows Installer then try it again: https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/download/details.aspx?id=8483


----------

